

IBM's First 100 Years: A Heavily Illustrated Timeline (2011) - beshrkayali
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/06/ibms-first-100-years-a-heavily-illustrated-timeline/240502/?single_page=true

======
thangalin
An important image is missing from the list:

[http://i.imgur.com/GCBnz3Z.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GCBnz3Z.jpg)

"IBM Germany, known in those days as Deutsche Hollerith Maschinen
Gesellschaft, or Dehomag, did not simply sell the Reich machines and then walk
away. IBM's subsidiary, with the knowledge of its New York headquarters,
enthusiastically custom-designed the complex devices and specialized
applications as an official corporate undertaking. Dehomag's top management
was comprised of openly rabid Nazis who were arrested after the war for their
Party affiliation. IBM NY always understood-from the outset in 1933-that it
was courting and doing business with the upper echelon of the Nazi Party. The
company leveraged its Nazi Party connections to continuously enhance its
business relationship with Hitler's Reich, in Germany and throughout Nazi-
dominated Europe."

[https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/Holocaust/IBM.h...](https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/Holocaust/IBM.html)

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2002/mar/29/humanities.high...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2002/mar/29/humanities.highereducation)

"I.B.M., Black reports, knowingly provided the Third Reich with the technology
to identify German Jews in the period 1933-1939. After World War II broke out
in Europe, Hitler's plan to exterminate the Jews became a 'mission the company
pursued with chilling success.' Drawing on documents from archives in the
United States and across Europe, Black tells the astonishing story of a
corporation and a corporate leader, Thomas J. Watson, eagerly conniving with
the Nazis as they carried out their murderous program."

[https://www.nytimes.com/books/01/03/18/reviews/010318.18scho...](https://www.nytimes.com/books/01/03/18/reviews/010318.18schoent.html)

~~~
klagermkii
I was looking for a reference to this in the article since it was happy enough
to mention IBMs more "positive" war involvement.

Article reads like something you'd find on its own corporate history page
rather than anything independent.

------
nfriedly
This is a pretty cool video about highlights in IBM's history that has less
overlap than you'd expect with the parent article:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39jtNUGgmd4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39jtNUGgmd4)

------
agumonkey
History drift: Between Jacquard Looms and Hollerith-like machines was the
homeoscope:

[http://history-
computer.com/ModernComputer/thinkers/Korsakov...](http://history-
computer.com/ModernComputer/thinkers/Korsakov.html)

------
ZanyProgrammer
So basically, considering that article is 4 years old, they really haven't
done a lot in almost 30 years worth reporting on (and opinion on Watson, when
its brought up here, tends to be mixed). Yay, they sold off a highly regarded
laptop line that's turned into junk!

